

Career advice from Thomas Friedman - tyn
http://blogs.law.harvard.edu/philg/2010/06/10/career-advice-from-thomas-friedman/

======
SamAtt
I found this article which says 66% of businesses fail within 4 years
according to the Small Business Administration:
<http://www.businessknowhow.com/startup/business-failure.htm>

That was written in 2006 when we were in a boom (unjustified as it might have
been). I'd imagine those numbers are much higher now.

So basically Friedman is advocating new graduates go into a field where they
have around a 3 in 4 chance of failing. Given there are only 1 or 2 unemployed
people for every 10 in the broad market I'd say that's bad advice.

------
hga
This sounds like one of the stronger arguments against getting a degree
instead of going straight into a startup:

" _A person with big debts that cannot be discharged in bankruptcy is not a
person who should be taking risks._ "

~~~
DenisM
Debt is a drag on everything else you can do, it's absolutely not worth it
unless you are getting something really helpful in exchange.

------
specialist
If Thomas Friedman told me the sun rises in the East, I'd look to verify.

